# rack deadlifting vs normaldeadlifting



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

*rack deadlifting vs normal deadlifting*​
rack1321.31%normal4878.69%


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

what is better rack or normal? im in 2 minds about doing them as i dont know what works best.. does it just take your legs out of play or do you lose more than that? i will set up a poll and see what we get


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

depends on goals and training periods aswell as many of variables neither is better or worse then the other.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

do you still get the same back workout doing racks?


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

both just as good as each other in my opinion


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

rare6 said:


> do you still get the same back workout doing racks?


im done in after doing either so yes mate


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

i would say deads from the floor to be better, but rack deads use more back and less legs, i do both and when regular deads come to a stall change it to racks for a few weeks at different heights and sometimes with chains, light weight high reps, singles,triples there is just so many ways to improve deads or work out back doing different variations.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

ok cheers mate might give these a try as my legs always hurt on back day


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> i would say deads from the floor to be better, but rack deads use more back and less legs, i do both and when regular deads come to a stall change it to racks for a few weeks at different heights and sometimes with chains, light weight high reps, singles,triples there is just so many ways to improve deads or work out back doing different variations.


im just looking to take out legs as much as i can


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

racked deadlifts are for girls:whistling:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

laurie g said:


> racked deadlifts are for girls:whistling:


I would agree to an exstent mate :laugh:

BUT.... I believe they have helped me bring my deadlift up alot aswell as back development with being able to use more weight, which in theory increases grip strength, (for me anyway).

I am know deadlift expert (there are a few on here so best asking someone such as Con,Nytol, JW etc etc), but I think after a few weeks of periods involving deadlifting as a staple wether it be triples, high reps or singles that after a while one must see which part of thr range of movement is holding one back and analyse this and use racks to strenghten that area, or just a change of stimulus if back development is main priority.

All that being said DEADLIFT IS KING IMO:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

For overall body stimulation floor deadlift makes rack deadlift its bitch.

For specific training cycles and for people who for one reason or another can do partial deadlifts but not full deadlifts rack deadlifts are superb.


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

full deadlifts for the win.


----------



## Valley-Boy (Mar 26, 2009)

I like racked for partial deads, jay cutler apparently uses them a lot for trap development,

I only really do free standin but when your goin heavy you'l get bloody shins :-D

racks are nice for straight leg deads too but obviously just for hams / lower back


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> IF UR OVER 6FT, racks cant be beat, ive made hugegains backing the weight up
> 
> also deading on 6" blocks wroksso well


 The worlds very best deadlifters are over 6ft mate, i guess there goes that statement:rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Valley-Boy said:


> I like racked for partial deads, jay cutler apparently uses them a lot for trap development,
> 
> I only really do free standin but when your goin heavy you'l get bloody shins :-D
> 
> racks are nice for straight leg deads too but obviously just for hams / lower back


 Yeah keep doing partials and your traps will look just like Cutlers:thumb:

Explain to me how stiff deadlifts are performed only for low back and hams also let me know how you manage to get a proper range of motion on a stiff pull from a rack.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure how you could do a SLDL with a rack in the way?

I do racks as I want to hit the back when I do them, not the legs.

Intend to start doing full deadlifts at some stage though, probably use them at the start of my back day instead of BB rows for a few weeks and see how they work.


----------



## niemiec78 (Mar 15, 2008)

Always do rack cos my legs are so big!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> racked deadlifts are for girls:whistling:


weird you would say that laurie as you do full deads i do rack deads yet your back is like a girls:thumb:

due to my injury i can only do Rack deads, i feel if your after raw power and strength full deads are awesome but for stimulating growth in the back i feel Rack deads are better....


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> IF UR OVER 6FT, racks cant be beat, ive made hugegains backing the weight up
> 
> also deading on 6" blocks wroksso well


 im 6ft4 and i do 200 0f the floor


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

mixing them up is best in my opinion, for overall muscle recruitment taking a snatch grip on ur deadlifts will hit every muscle in ur posterior chain to a crazyyy extent, but then if your trying to take legs out cud do sum snatch grip rack pulls from just below the knee and keeping the hips back and this will kill ur lower back


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

tjwilkie said:


> im 6ft4 and i do 200 0f the floor


f** me your more than 6ft 4in or do you have small doors, the average door frame is 6ft 6in, i know you are slightly in front of the door, but you still look bigger than 6ft 4in.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

laurie g said:


> racked deadlifts are for girls:whistling:


but i do them off the floor :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

IME rack deadlifts are ok, they do hit your back but i prefer full deads, great for overall power.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

normal for me ..


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Been working on racks to thicken lower back for the past three months and noticed development there now coming through. May put both full and racks into same workout.....who knows


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I prefer to re open year old threads rather than deadlift.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

im 6.5 can pull 230 from the floor..find full deads alot better than rack pulls.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

laurie g said:


> racked deadlifts are for girls:whistling:


you do know that if you rack properly from just below the knees (or a block lift) it is actually harder to lift don't you?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

no its not,

I can pull 232 from the floor but 260 from 15 inch and around 280 from 18 inch

never met anyone who cant lift more on a deadlift from a highers starting position

have i read you wrong?

(by the way im not following you round making posts againsts what you are saying lol)


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> no its not,
> 
> I can pull 232 from the floor but 260 from 15 inch and around 280 from 18 inch
> 
> ...


dude i think its about 12 inches, a block lift is around 8. if you can lift more than your floor weight your one of a kind! the king of lifts andy bolton cant lift more on a block/low rack lift....


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> dude i think its about 12 inches, a block lift is around 8. if you can lift more than your floor weight your one of a kind! the king of lifts andy bolton cant lift more on a block/low rack lift....


A rack lift is not 12 inches its as high as the pin is where you want it to be.?

i am not one of a kind mate i know a lot of people into strength sports and have never met anyone who cannot lift more from a higher starting position.....

am i misunderstanding do you mean the lifter stands on a block?

i am talking about the barbell starting at a higher position up your shin/knee

im honestly not arguing for the sake of it lol!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> A rack lift is not 12 inches its as high as the pin is where you want it to be.?
> 
> *i am not one of a kind mate i know a lot of people into strength sports and have never met anyone who cannot lift more from a higher starting position.....*
> 
> ...


same er


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> A rack lift is not 12 inches its as high as the pin is where you want it to be.?
> 
> i am not one of a kind mate i know a lot of people into strength sports and have never met anyone who cannot lift more from a higher starting position.....
> 
> ...


maybe i am typing in a misunderstanding way. ill just put this. rack lift from 6 to 12 inches.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> maybe i am typing in a misunderstanding way. ill just put this. rack lift from 6 to 12 inches.


well its meant to be about the knee? so deepends on hight

the point was you can lift more on a rack pull then a floor pull


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

normal for me. the gym i use does not have a rack. its a very small smelly weight room


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

racks for me but i do them after heavy bent over and heavy chins i find they really fry my back i go from just below the knee and do two version one where i finish the rep back on the rack and the other where i never let the bar touch my lower back strength and abs have come up tons as well as back thickness

i find full deads extremely awkward and cant seem to load my back with them


----------



## BigPapaSmurf (May 19, 2009)

Rack Deadlift. If its good enough for a former Mr. Olympia its good enough for me. Watch this from 4 mins 20 secs:


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^

Above is how i perform deadlifts also, aim is to work primarily lower back no rest and constant tension, rather than dropping weight to the floor bouncing/jerking the weight

back up which happens all to often missing out on key element of the movement.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Sumo deads from the floor

There isnt an option for that


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I do rack pulls now instead of deads.I don't rest the weight down between reps I stop just before & lift again.

The height of them is 14.5" (bottom hole on my rack)


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> floor dealifts cant be beat, i can always tell a guy who does them. never seen anyone with good erectors dieted who rack deads.
> 
> most of the guys who cant floor dead either hav had injuries or got weak little legs so rack seems easy cos mostly back.
> 
> and dead lifts mean DEAD, if u dnt stop they arent deadlifts they are just not lmao. love wen guys say the first reps hard then u got it moving. i say well untill u ground it for the second rep.


 Agreed on all points.

I haven't done a rack pull in about 2 years if not more.

If any thing i make the ROM larger by standing on blocks.


----------

